

Apple's next iPhone: 4-inch display; 12.5% more productivity - bretpiatt
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/apples-next-iphone-4-inch-display-125-more-productivity/77810

======
bretpiatt
Does this start to lead to fragmentation? Enough that developers will have to
start thinking about different models when building their UI?

I personally still run IOS 4 on my original iPad as well. A number of
developers / apps require IOS 5 (ex. iHeartRadio) that I can't use.

It isn't as fragmented as Android but is the IOS ecosystem reaching critical
mass where developers will have to build multi-display optimization code and
once you've done it how much incremental work is it go from supporting 2
resolutions to supporting N resolutions?

